# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Raporti i UNICEF-it, OHCHR-së dhe OSBE-së për tregëtinë me njerëz në EJL

## Davius

_UNECEF-i, Zyra e komisariatit të lartë për të drejtat e njeriut OHCHR dhe Zyra e OSBE-së për institucione demokratike dhe të drejtat e njeriut (OSBE/ODIHR) sot në Shkup e prezantuan Raportin "Tregtia me njerëz në Evropën Juglindore 2004: Fokus i masave parandaluese"._

Siç njoftoi përfaqësuesja e UNICEF-it në Republikën e Maqedonisë Honvej Gao, Raporti i cili është publikuar në fund të marsit në Gjenevë, jep pasqyrë të situatës me tregtinë me njerëz në Maqedoni, Shqipëri, Bosnjë e Hercegovinë, Bullgari, Kroaci, Moldavi, Rumani, Serbi e Mal të Zi dhe në Kosovë. Ajo shtoi se Raporti i shqyrton edhe përpjekjet që bëjnë qeveritë dhe organizatat joqeveritare ndërkomëbtare dhe të vendit për pengimin e tregtisë me njerëz dhe ngritjen e vetëdijes dhe ndihmën për viktimat, ndërsa prezantimi i sotëm ka për qëllim të kontribuojë ndaj aktualizimit të këtij problemi.

Dokumenti jep edhe rekomandime në të cilat mes të tjerash u bëhet apel qeverive t'i përforcojnë mbrojtjen e të drejtave të grave dhe fëmijëve viktimave të tregtisë, të zbatojnë programe më fleksibile për pengimin dhe luftën kundër tregtisë ilegale të cilat do të aftësohen në natyrën e ndryshueshme të kësaj dukurie, shqyrtim të problemit në një kontekst më të gjërë të zhvillimit ekonomik dhe të barazisë së gjinive, si dhe përforcimin e mëtejshëm të sistemit të mbrojtjes sociale për shkak të pengimit të tregtisë ilegale me fëmijët.

Lidhur me tregtinë e fëmijëve, siç tha Gao, në EJL si dhe në Maqedoni, nuk ekzistojnë të dhëna të sakta për viktimat e këtij krimi, por nga hulumtimi është konfirmuar se bëhet fjalë për vajza-adoleshente në moshën mes 15 dhe 17 vjçare me të cilat tregtohet për shkak të eksploatimit seksual dhe për fëmijë nën moshëm 13 vjeçare të cilët rekrutohen për shkak të punës së detyrueshme dhe të lëmoshës.

Gao vlerësoi se Qeveria e Maqeonisë është kushtuar në mbrojtjen e fëmijëve, ndërsa legjislacioni është në pajtim me standardet evropiane, por për shkak të pengimit efektiv të tregtisë dhe keqpërdorimit të fëmijëve duhet të përforcohen sistemet e mbrojtjes dhe masave parandaluese.

Xheraldine Bjallstrsred e OSBE/ODIHR theksoi se Republika e Maqedonisë është vend-lider në pengimin e tregtisë me njerëz dhe fëmijë në rajon sipas rejtingut që e ka bërë Grupi punues i Paktit të Stabilitetit. Ky vlerësim bazohet, në siç tha, në raportet e Stejt departamentit edhe atë sipas rregullativës ligjore, masat parandaluese dhe stërvitja e policisë dhe gjyqësisë në shkatërrimin e tregtisë me njerëz.

----------

